# Are modern women too picky?



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know if they are too picky, but definitely unwilling to compromise. Seems to be the same thing the gentleman were saying in the video. Let's face it, a long term relationship/marriage is all about compromising. I think that we have an entire generation that is nothing but a bunch of spoiled three year olds. No compromising on their part, they want it their way and only their way. Hubby and I will celebrate 40 years this year. Compromise? You betcha! I mean, we've basically grown up together, changed, grown, etc.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

One of the things he said that really struck me, was how we don't decide based on what we have today, but rather what we could have in the future.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank goodness my Yvonne isn’t picky! Lol she was perfectly willing to “settle” for me. But then perfection is hard to walk away from.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I dont know about how picky women are these days. Maybe they are. I do know these guys in the video are truly "woke" when it comes to marriage. They get it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I dont know about how picky women are these days. Maybe they are. I do know these guys in the video are truly "woke" when it comes to marriage. They get it.


I found these guys had a lot of common sense. Woke is the opposite of common sense in my book.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I found these guys had a lot of common sense. Woke is the opposite of common sense in my book.


That is why the parenthesis. In case you might have missed that part.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> That is why the parenthesis. In case you might have missed that part.


Those are called quotation marks


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

todd_xxxx said:


> Those are called quotation marks


but you aren’t trying to be too picky I’m sure.....

all in humor!

Paul


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> Those are called quotation marks


See, now that is being pedantic. 

If you’re ever in doubt, ask the autistic guy who manages not to be _entirely_ a social freaktard. You can rest assured a LOT of work went into that.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Ya gotta kiss a lotta frogs to get your prince....


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> Those are called quotation marks


Yes they are. Been a long day.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Several generations ago, I would consider both sexes to have been somewhat more practical when it came to mates. 
Modern society has allowed us to become as self absorbed as we please; everything is a consumable, everything has a planned obsolescence, including relationships.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wonder if these younger women saw their mothers or grandmothers stuck in unhappy relationships because they couldn't earn enough money to take care of themselves and their children. Or maybe because women don't need to keep a man around once the "fun" is over.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Several generations ago, I would consider both sexes to have been somewhat more practical when it came to mates.
> *Modern society has allowed us to become as self absorbed as we please; everything is a consumable, everything has a planned obsolescence, including relationships.*


agreed


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Are they too self absorbed or is it that they've absorbed the message that they don't need a man to get what they want: kids, money, lifestyle.....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> Are they too self absorbed or is it that they've absorbed the message that they don't need a man to get what they want: kids, money, lifestyle.....


I think that’s a lot of it. Being a single mom pays quite well these days.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Disposable technology. Disposable society. Disposable values. Who’s surprised.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you are asking for my opinion, this is it. I used to have an opinion, now I have a wife.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

But I luuuvv him.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> At least that isn't a huge, sweeping generalization. BTW, aren't you a woman?


Right, like the entire thread isn't? 
And, only men can comment about women? lol


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

DisasterCupcake said:


> Right, like the entire thread isn't?
> And, only men can comment about women? lol


No, it just seemed odd to me that a woman posted that women are all whores now.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> No, it just seemed odd to me that a woman posted that women are all whores now.


Just citing evidence for the lack of pickiness. 
If you have evidence to the contrary, by all means.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

DisasterCupcake said:


> Just citing evidence for the lack of pickiness.
> If you have evidence to the contrary, by all means.


I know lots and lots of people, roughly half of them women, and I know of very few generalizations that apply to all of them. Same with the men I know. Most of the women I know, I wouldn't say fall into the "open their legs for anyone" category. But you're correct, I don't have any actual evidence that all women are not whores. Sorry I commented.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Dang, you guys are serious about this. It just made me think of those knuckle heads my daughter used to date. I would ask her what could she possibly see in that idiot. I got the same response every time. 

Of course not all women are alike. But why get mad over it?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Dang, you guys are serious about this. It just made me think of those knuckle heads my daughter used to date. I would ask her what could she possibly see in that idiot. I got the same response every time.
> 
> Of course not all women are alike. But why get mad over it?


If you're referring to me, I'm not at all angry about any of this.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> If you're referring to me, I'm not at all angry about any of this.


Good, now I won't need my safe space.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Good, now I won't need my safe space.


Thanks goodness, I don't need to be responsible for sending another person there...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Is a income and teeth to much to ask?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Is a income and teeth to much to ask?


With income you can buy teeth.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Forcast said:


> Is a income and teeth to much to ask?


At this point in my life it almost is


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have teeth and they're all mine. i paid a small fortune for them! all kidding aside i'd probably settle for just a pulse right now. it's been 14 months since i've been able to interract with anyone. ~Georgia


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Several generations ago, I would consider both sexes to have been somewhat more practical when it came to mates.
> Modern society has allowed us to become as self absorbed as we please; everything is a consumable, e*verything has a planned obsolescence, including relationships.*


I'm not sure about that; I've had thousands of committed 5-15 minute relationships.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> I know lots and lots of people, roughly half of them women, and I know of very few generalizations that apply to all of them. Same with the men I know. Most of the women I know, I wouldn't say fall into the "open their legs for anyone" category. But you're correct, I don't have any actual evidence that all women are not whores. Sorry I commented.


Whores is such a negative word. I prefer peanut butter legs, ,,,,,, creamy smooth and easy to spread!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> i have teeth and they're all mine. i paid a small fortune for them! all kidding aside i'd probably settle for just a pulse right now. it's been 14 months since i've been able to interract with anyone. ~Georgia


At least you still demand a pulse! Lotta men think a heartbeat is optional! Lol


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Is a income and teeth to much to ask?


I have good teeth, somewhere in a box. Lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that reminds me. my uncle went to a wedding and took his teeth out and laid them on the table in full view. my aunt was mortified.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Were some posts deleted?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Was just reading an article the other day that people expect too much from a partner today compared to what was expected historically. Not only someone that you can stand to be around for a couple of hours every evening and maybe has a decent job or cooks well, but they also have to be your best friend, your lover, your confidant, agree with you in all important matters, _want_ to go shoe shopping or play golf with you every Saturday, share your interest in all your hobbies, etc. Things that people used to get here and there out of various friends or relatives are now entirely expected to be provided by a single person. Who should also be very good looking, of course.

Everyone is too picky.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Were some posts deleted?


Yes


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Were some posts deleted?


 as far as i can see one was but i expected that. doesn't matter though because it was quoted and that's still there


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Mish said:


> Was just reading an article the other day that people expect too much from a partner today compared to what was expected historically. Not only someone that you can stand to be around for a couple of hours every evening and maybe has a decent job or cooks well, but they also have to be your best friend, your lover, your confidant, agree with you in all important matters, _want_ to go shoe shopping or play golf with you every Saturday, share your interest in all your hobbies, etc. Things that people used to get here and there out of various friends or relatives are now entirely expected to be provided by a single person. Who should also be very good looking, of course.
> 
> Everyone is too picky.


Agreed!! That's why I fully embrace polyamory. No one person is going to fill every need in your life.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Evons hubby said:


> Whores is such a negative word. I prefer peanut butter legs, ,,,,,, creamy smooth and easy to spread!


I spat my coffee out when I read that one! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

colourfastt said:


> Agreed!! That's why I fully embrace polyamory. No one person is going to fill every need in your life.


Trying to find someone who checks off everybox will make for a lonely and disappointing life.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife's grandmother had a small box that contained a pressed rose and a pair of white gloves and two tickets to a movie from 1939, that she kept in a box. She bought the gloves for her first date (her future husband) and she never wore them again. I first saw them when I was seeing my wife, and I thought that was one of the most romantic first date momentoes I could think of.
I was told that her husband to be, spent most of his savings on land and a farmhouse, with enough left over for a diamond ring and a short honeymoon. BTW, he was a shoe salesman.
They were married for about 50 years before Jesse dropped dead on his porch shoveling snow one morning. Norma passed about 15 years later.
While most marriages are/were based on love, this seemed to me, more pragmatic. They worked the land and livestock, raised two girls, went to church. The relationship between them was functional; little emotion, little concern for affection or alone time.
She kept house, he put a pay envelope on the table every Friday. Neither ever smiled much or looked happy. They also didn't complain or argue that anyone knew about.
I don't begin to know the mindset they had. One could speculate that they viewed romance for courting, then life after that. She didn't marry him by accident and I am sure they both had an idea of what they wanted in a spouse, but I don't think any of their requirements would be found in an edition of Cosmopolitan.
Studying the old hand written census when doing our family history, I noticed it wasn't uncommon for the son of one address to marry a girl from a nearby address.
Lack of transportation, social events, etc in rural areas had a lot to do with that. Or as Uncle Jesse used to do on the Andy Griffith show, come down off the mountain for a week to find a wife and take her back with him.

Just know that if you are everything your future spouse wants, there is only one direction to go after marriage.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> Agreed!! That's why I fully embrace polyamory. No one person is going to fill every need in your life.


Ummmm no thanks. One husband has given me enough gray hairs over the past few decades.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A women needs a man that can fix anything.
she needs a man that can cook, clean, and do laundry
she needs a confidant, someone that will listen and understand her
she needs a man who can satisfy her romantic needs
most importantly she needs these men to never find out about each other!


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

"Relationships" have been changing for a long time. Are women too picky or just unrealistic about their individual value? Women tend to want to marry up a bit in age and economic standing. Currently more women are graduating college with a degree than men which reduces the pool of acceptable men. Women also are being told that all their problems and the problems of the world is because of the "patriarchy" and that they (the woman) deserve the best. Have you seen any TV commercials of late? Virtually ever one that has a man in a woman portrays the man as a fool, coward, incompetent or worse. Read a person ad some time, and you will see the same list of requirements. Women what a tall good looking, generous (financially secure) man that will treat them like the princess they are....

A recent study of online dating apps states that when men are selecting women on line, they select about 45 - 50% of the women they see as possible matches. Women on the other hand select about 3% of the men they see online as possible matches. If accurate, this creates a situation where the top 3% of men are getting most of the attention from women. Will the top 3% guy go out with a women below what he would marry, yep, not to marry, just for fun. The women in the mean time starts to believe that she is of higher value than she actually is because she get attention from guy well above her value. Along come a few kids, and the phone stops ringing, or worse, she single, mid to upper 30s and only has her cats for company. That’s when the line “Looking for something serious, I’m done playing!” or “Must like kids.” gets added to her online profile. She then has to face raising her kids by herself, being alone for the rest of her life, or heaven forbid – she may have to settle for some lower value (in her eyes) guy. The type guy that she passed over when she was “playing”. This leads to the lament “Where have all the good men gone?”. The answer is, they are out there, they just aren’t interested in you.

Fortunately, or unfortunately depending on your point of view, men are starting to figure this out. The guys that got passed over when they were younger (if they were smart) spent their time improving their lives and careers. They’ve also been keeping up with current events. They know that 80% of divorces are started by women, and that the court system is very pro-woman, if he marries, and then gets a divorce, he will loose about 50% of everything he’s earned. If he marries a women with kids, he will be raising kid(s) that are not his, which will always be a higher priority than he. If she’s in her mid to late 30s and want’s kids, he knows that she will want to get the family started right away that clock is ticking… So much for the fun playful years of early marriage. So what’s the up side for the guy?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TroyT said:


> "Relationships" have been changing for a long time. Are women too picky or just unrealistic about their individual value? Women tend to want to marry up a bit in age and economic standing. Currently more women are graduating college with a degree than men which reduces the pool of acceptable men. Women also are being told that all their problems and the problems of the world is because of the "patriarchy" and that they (the woman) deserve the best. Have you seen any TV commercials of late? Virtually ever one that has a man in a woman portrays the man as a fool, coward, incompetent or worse. Read a person ad some time, and you will see the same list of requirements. Women what a tall good looking, generous (financially secure) man that will treat them like the princess they are....
> 
> A recent study of online dating apps states that when men are selecting women on line, they select about 45 - 50% of the women they see as possible matches. Women on the other hand select about 3% of the men they see online as possible matches. If accurate, this creates a situation where the top 3% of men are getting most of the attention from women. Will the top 3% guy go out with a women below what he would marry, yep, not to marry, just for fun. The women in the mean time starts to believe that she is of higher value than she actually is because she get attention from guy well above her value. Along come a few kids, and the phone stops ringing, or worse, she single, mid to upper 30s and only has her cats for company. That’s when the line “Looking for something serious, I’m done playing!” or “Must like kids.” gets added to her online profile. She then has to face raising her kids by herself, being alone for the rest of her life, or heaven forbid – she may have to settle for some lower value (in her eyes) guy. The type guy that she passed over when she was “playing”. This leads to the lament “Where have all the good men gone?”. The answer is, they are out there, they just aren’t interested in you.
> 
> Fortunately, or unfortunately depending on your point of view, men are starting to figure this out. The guys that got passed over when they were younger (if they were smart) spent their time improving their lives and careers. They’ve also been keeping up with current events. They know that 80% of divorces are started by women, and that the court system is very pro-woman, if he marries, and then gets a divorce, he will loose about 50% of everything he’s earned. If he marries a women with kids, he will be raising kid(s) that are not his, which will always be a higher priority than he. If she’s in her mid to late 30s and want’s kids, he knows that she will want to get the family started right away that clock is ticking… So much for the fun playful years of early marriage. So what’s the up side for the guy?


The upside for the guy? He’s happily raising his three kids with a real woman who doesn’t require perfection.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Or she has learned she has to settle for a bit less, fun times ahead for that husband of a frustrated woman.........


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Women do not HAVE to get married at all. So they can be as picky as they want


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Terri said:


> Women do not HAVE to get married at all. So they can be as picky as they want


Now that seems to be absolutely correct. Times have changed, as they should have, nothing wrong with free choice. 

Although we do sometimes have issues with the choices we make. Life can be interesting.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Terri said:


> Women do not HAVE to get married at all. So they can be as picky as they want


True, but that’s nothing new. It’s always been ladies choice as to whose life they want to make miserable!


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a boy and a girl in their late 20's/early 30's and they almost always lament the dating scene when they get together. The dating scene now seems to exist almost completely online where you check someone out on "paper" before you decide whether or not they are worthy of talking to virtually before you even consider meeting in person, which sounds absolutely atrocious to me. The girl's problem is that boys don't know how to carry on a conversation and seem intent on inserting sexual innuendo into everything, including many that think a sexual remark is an acceptable greeting the first time you talk to someone. The boy's problem is that girls seem to want to handsome, rich men over the height of 6'2" before they even decide to send an initial text opener (and while he is good looking and does well for himself, he doesn't want a girl who has that as her top criteria for a life-long mate).

Both tell me there's a large amount of FOMO (fear of missing out) going on with their generation. No one is ever good enough because there might be someone better coming up if you just swipe right long enough. 

I can't imagine how frustrating trying to be in a real relationship, or even trying to meet someone to be in a real relationship with is these days. No one stacks up on the internet, unless they lie.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Evons hubby said:


> The upside for the guy? He’s happily raising his three kids with a real woman who doesn’t require perfection.


Good for you, seriously. You found the needle in the stack of needles, you beat the odds. Congrats.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> as far as i can see one was but i expected that. doesn't matter though because it was quoted and that's still there


It's cleaned up now.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Mish said:


> I can't imagine how frustrating trying to be in a real relationship, or even trying to meet someone to be in a real relationship with is these days. No one stacks up on the internet, unless they lie.


I met my Yvonne online. Simply told the truth about who I was and what I was looking for. I was looking for someone to have fun with once in a while, no strings, no commitments. Didn’t work out that way but I was honest at the time.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Then it seems she had the string and commitment, looks like you might have willing walked into the situation. Congrats.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Then it seems she had the string and commitment, looks like you might have willing walked into the situation. Congrats.


yeppers! I got lucky!


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> I met my Yvonne online. Simply told the truth about who I was and what I was looking for. I was looking for someone to have fun with once in a while, no strings, no commitments. Didn’t work out that way but I was honest at the time.


Yes, but you're also from a generation that knows how to talk to other human beings in person. There's a difference between those of us who grew up talking to and interacting with human beings face to face and the younger generation who has spent a lot of time "talking" to each other via a screen of some sorts.

I think there's been a lot of stunting of social etiquette and maybe some lack of realization that the human being on the other side of the screen is a human being. We have all seen it, even outside of the dating world, in the way that people tend to treat each other on the internet. It seems to only be getting worse as we have more and more children that grow up with the screens/internet as the way they do the majority of their socializing.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Forcast said:


> Is a income and teeth to much to ask?


I loved this comment very much! 

I can't really answer the question. I am terribly picky but then romance and dating never was my thing, even as girl. I thought people 'dating' at 11 and 12 was so dumb when I was that age. I may as well ran from guys. But then someone kind of fall into my lap (turn of phrase) without me looking and I eventually didn't let him get away.

Having married my first boyfriend, I was graciously spared the online/phone dating thing, thank god. I don't think I could deal with that.


----------



## HeyRaeTCA (Jul 16, 2020)

Ha. I don't know what dating apps say people want. I'm 53, single, have my own farm, take care of my dad. What I really want, is a partner. At this point, I don't care if they're male or female, I just want someone to pair with to work the farm. Preferably someone that has a green thumb. I'm great with animals, but horrible with plants. Also, if you want to put a current label on it, I'm probably asexual. What's with this generation? "DON"T LABEL ME," then "THIS IS MY LABEL, HOW DARE YOU DISRESPECT IT! Sheesh. Just be you. Live your life.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Women have always been picky. That is the main reason why the human race hasn't died off. It's when they begin to breed with every party time looser, that the human race will decline. Ohoops, too late.


----------



## kent.harris1 (10 mo ago)

Over 2,000 right swipes on Bumble and no matches/no right swipes from women, I work in trucking and make a very good living, 5'10, 155 lbs, go to the gym 6 days a week, I have excellent credit, been to 7 countries and for all this they don't give me the time of day.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

try on ST here. you never know. pigs might fly


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ST is Single Tree. 









Country Singletree


A Country Singles Forum




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have not been picky enough. I kept giving my ex chance after chance. On the last divorce the Judge looked at me intently and said I don't want to see you again. 
I think that may have been the best advice I ever received.
It would take a really special fella for me to consider having a relationship again. I have quite a few twitches from my ex that I don't feel it would be fair for someone else to endure. Yes I'm working on them but they are along the lines of survival skills.
So yes, I will be a lot more picky but more than likely will just stay single.



kent.harris1 said:


> Over 2,000 right swipes on Bumble and no matches/no right swipes from women, I work in trucking and make a very good living, 5'10, 155 lbs, go to the gym 6 days a week, I have excellent credit, been to 7 countries and for all this they don't give me the time of day.


I can tell you why. Nobody wants a partner that is gone all the time. Unless you find someone that wants to drive with you.....you will basically be a paycheck. 
I drove OTR many years ago. It would be really difficult to maintain a new relationship with that much distance. If you had been married for a while first then went on the road it would be easier. I do wish you good luck.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

kent.harris1 said:


> Over 2,000 right swipes on Bumble and no matches/no right swipes from women, I work in trucking and make a very good living, 5'10, 155 lbs, go to the gym 6 days a week, I have excellent credit, been to 7 countries and for all this they don't give me the time of day.


You are never home. Most women want companionship. A physical presense is worth more than a weekly wham bam. Money does not make up for having a partner that is never around.

Of course there are women who want minimal relationships. From what I have heard, women like that often have multiple minimal relationships.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

From what I see here in rural Arkansas, women are not nearly picky enough. They have children with meth heads, drunks, abusive lovers, and deadbeats and then want to complain about "their baby's daddy". Really! I was super picky and have reaped the benefits for 48 years. I made up my mind early on that no man was better than a sorry man but then I had an amazing dad as an example so I knew the difference. When I saw a guy with the traits that matter, I latched on to him and would not let go!


----------



## patrick in Nevada (Jan 3, 2021)

I've noticed the same thing. So many of them are wildly fussy and picky. It's the sign of an affluent society. I go shopping with them and I see great abundance everywhere...but if one little item isn't in stock it ruins their day and they spend the day pissing and moaning. If something isn't in stock it's a great opportunity to try something else...is the glass half full or is it half empty!! For me the glass is half full and I'm looking for ways to fill it up..be will to make substitutions I say...what did Pioneer women do 200 years ago?? What did neolithic women do 12 thousand years ago?? They weren't pissers and moaners..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Militant feminist and the unrealistic expectations of the entitled white woman and the effeminate, emasculated straight male have bred this









What Is an 'Incel'? What Is 'Incel' Culture?


In the last decade, ‘involuntary celibate’ has come to define a distinct kind of modern masculine rage and misogyny.




www.vice.com













What Is an 'Incel'? What Is 'Incel' Culture?


In the last decade, ‘involuntary celibate’ has come to define a distinct kind of modern masculine rage and misogyny.




www.vice.com













What Is an 'Incel'? What Is 'Incel' Culture?


In the last decade, ‘involuntary celibate’ has come to define a distinct kind of modern masculine rage and misogyny.




www.vice.com


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I for one don't think a woman can be too picky. But I have been to McDonald's. Seen the small kids and their families. No, women are not being too picky. A little less action, a little more pickiness, would greatly improve the herd.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

nodak3 said:


> I for one don't think a woman can be too picky. But I have been to McDonald's. Seen the small kids and their families. No, women are not being too picky. A little less action, a little more pickiness, would greatly improve the herd.


But the herd would be Drastically smaller…. I can only Take care of so many!


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Too picky? Uhhhh.....have you seen the pickings?🤔

Sorry, but woke overgrown child with a man-bun playing on the internet in Mom's basement doesn't exactly appeal.


----------



## TammyNorton (Jan 28, 2013)

As a women I dont understand alot of the **** alot of these females are doing now adays . ITS fricking like too many on drugs that change their personalities and brains and now we have ........ I can do alot i like to cut wood fish hunt and a few other things todays women seems to want it all and not have to help. Im sorry guys i really do not understand why women are like they are .


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

RJ2019 said:


> Too picky? Uhhhh.....have you seen the pickings?🤔
> 
> Sorry, but woke overgrown child with a man-bun playing on the internet in Mom's basement doesn't exactly appeal.


Oddly enough or maybe not odd at all considering....they are trying to pick up older women. Like much older.
Still need a mommy to take care of them 🤷

I've had this happen a couple of times and all I can think is no amount of boot scootin is worth raising one starting at this age!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

RJ2019 said:


> Too picky? Uhhhh.....have you seen the pickings?🤔


You know the saying about finding a mate these days, "The odds are good, but the goods are odd!"


SBJ


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Forget women, I am pretty picky myself.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

sweetbabyjane said:


> You know the saying about finding a mate these days, "The odds are good, but the goods are odd!"
> 
> 
> SBJ


I like that one.


----------

